# Logging into MSN with Kopete problem.

## Headrush

Anyone else having problems logging into MSN Messenger using kopete (KDE 3.4 version) today.

I can login fine under Windows in VMware.

I've removed preferences and re-created account in kopete but no luck.

I hope MS isn't blocking non-MS programs again.

----------

## trpn

i can't login... says my password is wrong

----------

## nbensa

I can't login from home (using Gentoo; KDE 3.4)

Strange thing is I can login from work (using Rxart; which is a Debian based distro using KDE 3.4.)

----------

## trpn

i can login through a jabber transport so i don't care anymore..

headrush if you are in an emergency to login then just go through jabber.

----------

## mjarrett

I also cannot log in. I get the feeling something subtle has changed in the protocol or login process. Using the debug window of Kmess (which also cannot log in), it pops up something about requiring Javascript to log in.

Anyone on the kopete-devel list that knows what's going on?

----------

## elvisthedj

Yeah, no MSN for me w/ kopete (even after emergeing 3.4.2-r2 or whatever) but I can log in with Mercury  :Shocked: 

Edit:  I just put up a post about this on  kde-forums since I didn't see one already.  I'll post any info I get back here.

----------

## Headrush

 *trpn wrote:*   

> i can login through a jabber transport so i don't care anymore..
> 
> headrush if you are in an emergency to login then just go through jabber.

 

Good tip, I had forgotten about my jabber account and pass-through.  :Smile: 

----------

## SubAtomic

 *trpn wrote:*   

> i can login through a jabber transport so i don't care anymore..
> 
> headrush if you are in an emergency to login then just go through jabber.

 

So is this possible through kopete? I have a jabber account and connect to this via kopete so is there a way to access my msn contacts via my jabber account on kopete instead?

Thanks.

----------

## Headrush

 *SubAtomic wrote:*   

> So is this possible through kopete? I have a jabber account and connect to this via kopete so is there a way to access my msn contacts via my jabber account on kopete instead?
> 
> Thanks.

 

Right click the small jabber icon at bottom of kopete screen and select services.

On window that opens, select query server.

If your jabber server supports passthrough, you will have an option listed called MSN transport.

Select it and you can access your MSN contacts through jabber in kopete now.

----------

## trpn

 *Headrush wrote:*   

>  *SubAtomic wrote:*   So is this possible through kopete? I have a jabber account and connect to this via kopete so is there a way to access my msn contacts via my jabber account on kopete instead?
> 
> Thanks. 
> 
> Right click the small jabber icon at bottom of kopete screen and select services.
> ...

 

if your server doesn't have transports then you can always use another... the thing with jabber is you only need one account and you have access to all the stuff on other public servers as well. 

jabber.org does not have transports so when you right click on the lightbulb and select services you can always query different servers. just put 12jabber.com (for example) and you can see what services it has and use them

----------

## SubAtomic

Excellent! Thanks very much. As it turns out, the jabber server I was registered on didnt support MSN. I registered with a different server that did supprt msn (and icq etc. etc. etc.) and now its all sweet. Thanks heaps.

----------

## Flydude

Will there be a more final solution for this problem?

Or: does anyone know what the problem actually is. I can connect fine with centericq en pebrot so I don't suspect it has anything to do with the MSN protocol. If it helps anyone, this is the error I get form the commandline:

```

kopete (msn): WARNING: [void MSNSocket::slotSocketError(int)] Error: 17

```

----------

## c0p0n

same problem here, same kopete version. It has been though lately to connect, almost always the first connecting attempt ended with "bad passwd" but it would eventually connect after a few tries. Now it's impossible.

I hope they'll fix it  :Smile:  ATM I'm using Gaim, that still works perfectly.

----------

## dystopianray

MSN is broken for kopete due to a change on the MSN servers affecting authentication which seems to have only affected kopete -_- The devs are working on fixing it right now.

----------

## c0p0n

great! thanks for the info, dude  :Smile: 

----------

## m0x

By the topic of #kopete on freenode  "[...]MSN  problems (you'll get a "wrong password" message), are fixed in svn, both branch and trunk[...]" it seems that it has been fixed

----------

## mjarrett

 *m0x wrote:*   

> By the topic of #kopete on freenode  "[...]MSN  problems (you'll get a "wrong password" message), are fixed in svn, both branch and trunk[...]" it seems that it has been fixed

 

That's great! Any ETA when these changes could make it into kde-base/kopete ~x86?

----------

## dystopianray

 *mjarrett wrote:*   

>  *m0x wrote:*   By the topic of #kopete on freenode  "[...]MSN  problems (you'll get a "wrong password" message), are fixed in svn, both branch and trunk[...]" it seems that it has been fixed 
> 
> That's great! Any ETA when these changes could make it into kde-base/kopete ~x86?

 

Hopefully the ebuild maintainer will include a backported patch fixing the issue soon :s The ebuild was recently updated to include fixes for various crashing issues, so hopefully we'll see a new ebuild shortly.

----------

## elvisthedj

The bug report shows it as being resolved, so I geuss the code is now in CVS?  

A patch would be nice, it will give me a chance to try solar's autopatcher  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Phlogiston

yes it works with this update here. But I couldn't compile kopete until I removed the line: 

#include <linux/fs.h> 

in 

kdenetwork/kopete/libkopete/avdevice/videodevice.cpp

I hope this will help some guys here!

----------

## Phlogiston

and there is a patch available here:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=93213

Good luck!

----------

## elvisthedj

The svn version works too (without patching or editing the source)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> mkdir kopetesvn
> 
> cd kopetesvn
> ...

 

If you don't have svn, it's in portage.  emerge subversion

----------

## Headrush

I just copied the kde-split ebuild for kopete-3.4.0-r2 to kopete-3.4.0-r3

Placed the patch in /usr/portage/kde-base/kopete/files, edited the ebuild to include this patch also, did the digest and then emerged kopete.

Works fine. Of course will be erased on next emerge sync, but not worth the effort to add to overlay and I'm sure will be update in portage fairly quickly anyways.

----------

## aldoo

I successfully compiled the last svn version of kopete, but when I'am trying to run it, tit crashes with that message :

kopete: symbol lookup error: kopete: undefined symbol: _ZN6Kopete9Emoticons17tokenizeEmoticonsERK7QStringNS0_9ParseModeE

kopete: ERROR: Communication problem with kopete, it probably crashed.

Why so ???

----------

## Phlogiston

 *aldoo wrote:*   

> I successfully compiled the last svn version of kopete, but when I'am trying to run it, tit crashes with that message :
> 
> kopete: symbol lookup error: kopete: undefined symbol: _ZN6Kopete9Emoticons17tokenizeEmoticonsERK7QStringNS0_9ParseModeE
> 
> kopete: ERROR: Communication problem with kopete, it probably crashed.
> ...

 

did you unmerge old kopete? the one from portage?

----------

## aldoo

no, I didn't

(I would have to unmerge the whole kdenetwork package)

Finally I decided to overwrite kopete with the svn version, since I could not run it from another folder in my homedir.

----------

## palantir

 *aldoo wrote:*   

> I successfully compiled the last svn version of kopete, but when I'am trying to run it, tit crashes with that message :
> 
> kopete: symbol lookup error: kopete: undefined symbol: _ZN6Kopete9Emoticons17tokenizeEmoticonsERK7QStringNS0_9ParseModeE
> 
> kopete: ERROR: Communication problem with kopete, it probably crashed.
> ...

 

You must do the following things to run an application from outside the KDE dirs:

```

cd <the prefix you gave to configure>

export KDEDIRS=.:$KDEDIRS

export PATH=./bin:$PATH

export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=./lib:$LD_LIBRARY_PATH

kbuildsycoca

kopete

```

You have probably forgotten to set the LD_LIBRARY_PATH

----------

## cbradney

/me wonders when this fix will get into portage.. la la la...  :Smile: 

----------

## acarstoiu

Can someone please make this patch to kopete available in a new kdenetwork ebuild? Just for those of us who haven't switched to split KDE ebuilds.

Thanks a lot.

----------

## elvisthedj

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /me wonders when this fix will get into portage.. la la la... 
> 
> 

 

Probably not until KDE 3.4.1  :Sad: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Can someone please make this patch to kopete available in a new kdenetwork ebuild? Just for those of us who haven't switched to split KDE ebuilds.
> 
> 

 

I don't think you'd need a special patch.. it's the same source code.

Just put the patch in the kdenetwork/files directory (either on your portage or portage overlay dir), edit the ebuild and add the line to include the new patch.  Save the ebuild as kdenetwork-3.4.0-r3 and run ebuild kdenetwork-3.4.0-r3 digest

```

\,,,/  [/usr/local/portage/kde-base/kdenetwork]

(O_O)  [root@mulbman]

 (o)   [Tue May 24] | [12:55:03]

       # ebuild kdenetwork-3.4.0-r3.ebuild digest

>>> Generating digest file...

<<< kdenetwork-3.4.0.tar.bz2

>>> Generating manifest file...

<<< kdenetwork-3.4.0-r3.ebuild

<<< files/kdenetwork-3.4.0-kopete-logout.patch

<<< files/kdenetwork-3.4.0-kopete-msnlogin.patch

<<< files/kdenetwork-3.4.0-kopete-spaces.patch

<<< files/kdenetwork-3.4.0-kopete-tabbed-windows.patch

<<< files/digest-kdenetwork-3.4.0-r3

>>> Computed message digests.

```

```

\,,,/  [~]

(o_o)  [kris@mulbman]

 (-)   [Tue May 24] | [13:21:13]

       # emerge -p kdenetwork

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kopete-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdenetwork-3.4.0-r3)

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdenetwork-3.4.0-r3

```

----------

## cbradney

Err, if theres a simple patch to the 3.4.0 series, surely it can go in earlier? Isn't this the whole point of split ebuilds? I can understand a holding back of a kdenetwork update, but not a kopete update.

----------

## elvisthedj

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Err, if theres a simple patch to the 3.4.0 series, surely it can go in earlier?
> 
> 

 

Maybe so.. I'm not very smart  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Iskendar

 *Headrush wrote:*   

> I just copied the kde-split ebuild for kopete-3.4.0-r2 to kopete-3.4.0-r3
> 
> Placed the patch in /usr/portage/kde-base/kopete/files, edited the ebuild to include this patch also, did the digest and then emerged kopete.
> 
> Works fine. Of course will be erased on next emerge sync, but not worth the effort to add to overlay and I'm sure will be update in portage fairly quickly anyways.

 

 I installed the kde 3.4 all-in-one package, not the split packages, so when I do this I get 

the following error message: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> !!! Error: the =kde-base/kdenetwork-3.4* package conflicts with another package.
> 
> !!!        both can't be installed on the same system together.
> ...

 

 How do I apply this patch to the kdenetwork-3.4 ebuild?

----------

## nahpets

 *cbradney wrote:*   

> Err, if theres a simple patch to the 3.4.0 series, surely it can go in earlier? Isn't this the whole point of split ebuilds? I can understand a holding back of a kdenetwork update, but not a kopete update.

 

Exactly!  I tried using the patch and the compile failed...  I'm able to log into MSN by going through Jabber, so I figured that instead of wasting my time, I'd wait a few days for the new kopete ebuild to make it into portage.  I know the devs are busy, but this Kopete bug is pretty serious since it stops the program from working properly.  And as you said, this kind of thing is the reason why the split ebuilds were developed in the first place.

----------

## elvisthedj

 *Iskendar wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  How do I apply this patch to the kdenetwork-3.4 ebuild?

 

Do the same thing headrush did, only edit the kdenetwork ebuild instead of the kopete one. 

...

    epatch "${FILESDIR}/${P}-kopete-spaces.patch"

    epatch "${FILESDIR}/${P}-kopete-msnlogin.patch"        <----

...

If you're not doing an overlay, just copy the patch to /usr/portage/kde-base/kdenetwork/files

(the kdenetwork-3.4.0-r3 ebuild you created should be in /usr/portage/kde-base/kdenetwrok)

Create Digest

```

ebuild kdenetwork-3.4.0-r3.ebuild digest

```

Unmask it

```

echo "kde-base/kdenetwork ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

```

And emerge it

```

\,,,/  [/usr/portage/kde-base/kdenetwork]

(o_o)  [kris@mulbman]

 (-)   [Wed May 25] | [19:44:24]

       # emerge -p kdenetwork

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdenetwork-3.4.0-r3

```

----------

## nahpets

 *nahpets wrote:*   

>  *cbradney wrote:*   Err, if theres a simple patch to the 3.4.0 series, surely it can go in earlier? Isn't this the whole point of split ebuilds? I can understand a holding back of a kdenetwork update, but not a kopete update. 
> 
> Exactly!  I tried using the patch and the compile failed...  I'm able to log into MSN by going through Jabber, so I figured that instead of wasting my time, I'd wait a few days for the new kopete ebuild to make it into portage.  I know the devs are busy, but this Kopete bug is pretty serious since it stops the program from working properly.  And as you said, this kind of thing is the reason why the split ebuilds were developed in the first place.

 

I guess my question just got answered... KDE 3.4.1 is now in portage  :Embarassed: 

----------

## cbradney

If only the tarballs existed  :Smile: 

----------

## nahpets

 *cbradney wrote:*   

> If only the tarballs existed 

 

Phantom ebuilds????

----------

## jub0r

There's a 3.3 series patch here.

http://bugs.kde.org/attachment.cgi?id=11117&action=view

----------

## bcmm

I have had trouble with Gaim, my choice of MSN client, and have found AMSN an acceptable substitute until it's fixed. It's in portage. It isn't any good if you want to use other protocols though...

----------

## elvisthedj

3.4.1 is in portage now and I think all is well (til those bastahds at M$ screw it up again  :Very Happy:  )

----------

## queen

Hi all

I can't login to icq either. I get wrong passwd in both cases. I want kopete because it has option to send sms too. I installed centericq but i don't get the option to connect only to configure the options.

Unfortunately i don't have jabber account. 

Any tips will be highly appreciated.

----------

## fxjr

Hi all,

I didn't see anything about 3.5.0 so, I'd like to say that the problem with include linux/fs.h still is present.

I created the following patch and modified kdenetwork-3.5.0.ebuild to apply it:

```

--- kdenetwork-3.5.0.orig/kopete/libkopete/avdevice/videodevice.h       2005-10-10 11:57:54.000000000 -0300

+++ kdenetwork-3.5.0/kopete/libkopete/avdevice/videodevice.h    2006-01-01 21:41:57.000000000 -0200

@@ -45,7 +45,6 @@

 #define pgoff_t unsigned long

 #endif

-#include <linux/fs.h>

 #include <linux/kernel.h>

 #include <linux/videodev.h>

 #define __STRICT_ANSI__

```

After applying it I could compile kopete ok.

I hope it helps.

----------

